# I need help locating something



## dmmj (Dec 26, 2015)

I need help locating a monkey cop statue.let me explain my mom when she was younger bought her dad a monkey cups statue because he was one a cop, not a monkey (smartass).it's a monkey dressed as a cop with a motorcycle, now before anyone ask I've already checked eBay and Amazon multiple times. I have literally been looking for this for decades now I need people to look at yard sales second hand stores Goodwill stores what have you. anyone who locates 1, please let me know as soon as possible.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 26, 2015)

by the way I don't have a picture sadly when my grandpa died people ransacked his house and took the statue for whatever reason but I broke my mom's heart to lose it I would like to replace it hopefully for her birthday in January but I just want to replace it no matter what. so if you locate said statue. let me know where you saw it & the price. thank you for your time.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 26, 2015)

I do a lot of flea markets.
I'll be on the lookout.
And Dale Earnhardt stuff for Maggy.....


----------



## dmmj (Dec 26, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I do a lot of flea markets.
> I'll be on the lookout.
> And Dale Earnhardt stuff for Maggy.....


Thanks like I said I've been looking for decades now I'm hoping to expand my search


----------



## Momof4 (Dec 26, 2015)

dmmj said:


> I need help locating a monkey cop statue.let me explain my mom when she was younger bought her dad a monkey cups statue because he was one a cop, not a monkey (smartass).it's a monkey dressed as a cop with a motorcycle, now before anyone ask I've already checked eBay and Amazon multiple times. I have literally been looking for this for decades now I need people to look at yard sales second hand stores Goodwill stores what have you. anyone who locates 1, please let me know as soon as possible.



David do have a picture of it? I'm better with visuals. I'll keep a look as well!


----------



## dmmj (Dec 26, 2015)

Momof4 said:


> David do have a picture of it? I'm better with visuals. I'll keep a look as well!


I do not have a picture anywhere of it. It was long before digital and back then film was expensive so no one took a picture of a statue like that.


----------



## Momof4 (Dec 26, 2015)

dmmj said:


> I do not have a picture anywhere of it. It was long before digital and back then film was expensive so no one took a picture of a statue like that.




Ok. Have you checked American Pickers Store?


----------



## Momof4 (Dec 26, 2015)

I just browsed their site. Didn't look great. I thought they had more stuff for sale besides t-shirts etc. 
Now I'm on a mission.


----------



## Momof4 (Dec 26, 2015)

dmmj said:


> by the way I don't have a picture sadly when my grandpa died people ransacked his house and took the statue for whatever reason but I broke my mom's heart to lose it I would like to replace it hopefully for her birthday in January but I just want to replace it no matter what. so if you locate said statue. let me know where you saw it & the price. thank you for your time.



People ransacked my moms house the day she died! I feel your pain


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 26, 2015)

Sorry, no figurines. When Google can't find it for me, you know it's gotta' be pretty obsolete. I wonder if @jaizei would have any luck


----------



## Momof4 (Dec 26, 2015)

Was it brass?


----------



## dmmj (Dec 26, 2015)

Momof4 said:


> Was it brass?


no it was plaster of some type


----------



## leigti (Dec 26, 2015)

See if it's on the site sorry I don't know how to download the link.


----------



## MPRC (Dec 26, 2015)

If anyone can find me a photo I am a thrift junkie. I go twice a week to stock my vintage store. 

About how tall was it? Was it solid or hollow?


----------



## dmmj (Dec 26, 2015)

it was solid  and it was about 12 inches maybe 16 inches high, I have no knowledge of any picture of it anywhere by anyone unfortunately I've done Google search after Google search nothing. it was from the late sixties so I have no idea.


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 27, 2015)

Can you see if your mom has a picture of it ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 29, 2015)

I've been scouring the internet.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 29, 2015)

Challenge accepted! I'll get back to you.


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 29, 2015)

So has anyone had any luck?


----------



## jaizei (Dec 29, 2015)

Are you sure it's a monkey and not an ugly man? Or maybe it's a *CHi*M*P?*
Is the monkey riding the motorcycle or beside it?
Colors?


----------



## teresaf (Dec 29, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> So has anyone had any luck?



Found some pics?


----------



## dmmj (Dec 29, 2015)

monkey could be a chimp not 100% sure, not riding standing next to it one foot on it looks like its about to issue a ticket


----------



## dmmj (Dec 29, 2015)

I have done Google search after Google search looking for a picture of it I cannot find one anywhere no one in my family has a picture of it, at times I doubt it ever existed to be honest but I remember seeing it every time I went over to his house


----------



## Foursteels (Dec 29, 2015)

Do you know about how old it is? From 50's or 60's?


----------



## dmmj (Dec 29, 2015)

Foursteels said:


> Do you know about how old it is? From 50's or 60's?


it was purchased in the late sixties by my mom with her babysitting money for my grandpa


----------



## Foursteels (Dec 29, 2015)

dmmj said:


> it was purchased in the late sixties by my mom with her babysitting money for my grandpa



The original Planet of the Apes movie came out in 1968. Could it have been of one of the characters?


----------



## dmmj (Dec 29, 2015)

Foursteels said:


> The original Planet of the Apes movie came out in 1968. Could it have been of one of the characters?


No, it was just a monkey or chimp in a cop outfit issuimg a ticket it was meant to be humorous


----------



## Momof4 (Dec 29, 2015)

I have researched and researched too! It's kinda fun!


----------



## dmmj (Dec 29, 2015)

apparently my memory is not as good as I thought it was I was discussing this with my mom here is what it looks like chimp in a cops outfit blue standing one foot on a fire hydrant not a motorcycle writing a ticket about 16 inches tall


----------



## jaizei (Dec 29, 2015)

I know its not blue or a chimp but what about this


----------



## cecely (Dec 30, 2015)

Random new member here..and I think I may have found it.







Well, at least a picture of it.

My search first led me to an online Goodwill auction of an item called "Monkey Policeman 'Meet the Quota' Statuette". No pictures but the description matched--copyrighted 1977, 15" height, oh and the monkey dressed as a cop thing. Unfortunately, bidding on the item ended earlier this year.

So, did some more deep googling and found a number of expired Craigslist ads from a seller in Oregon, with pictures. First listed in ad for $45, then reduced to $25, which makes me think it might not have sold.

Long story short: we have a name, a picture, and someone in Oregon might have what you're looking for. I'd suggest posting a want ad on the Bend, Oregon Craigslist page.

Cheers,
CC


P.s. I'm determined to keep searching and help you find the actual item.

Not sure why. Probably because my grandfather recently died and I am experiencing my own version of your story--searching for the missing pieces of a clarinet, the top part of which I found in a ziplock tucked away in my grandpa's bag.

Although, it is relatives ransacking his things, not thieves (same difference?).


----------



## dmmj (Dec 30, 2015)

cecely said:


> Random new member here..and I think I may have found it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will check in the morning when my mom see if that matches her memory if that's not it that's got to be the closest picture ever of it. I can't thank you enough for helping me at least locate a picture of it & a possible lead


----------



## MPRC (Dec 30, 2015)

Yay! Progress! If you find one here in Oregon let me know. I drive all over the state for work and could likely pick it up and ship it fi the seller is unwilling to do so. 

Now you guys have me thinking about old family relics that I might want to try to hunt down. This is fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jan 3, 2016)

Was it the one, David ?
@dmmj


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 3, 2016)

I love how our members are pulling together to try to find this for you, David.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 3, 2016)

cecely said:


> Random new member here..and I think I may have found it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good job.
I've been searching for a policeman monkey ON a moyorcycle.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 3, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> Yay! Progress! If you find one here in Oregon let me know. I drive all over the state for work and could likely pick it up and ship it fi the seller is unwilling to do so.



If you go to Bend, come and get me first....


----------

